# Not just your ordinary cat!



## shooterinthefeild3 (Aug 22, 2014)

Got the call from my good buddy Chris Fortner today that my bobcat was ready for the wall, and boy was I surprised! Definently a one of a kind mount! Turned out way better than I expected! The detail is unreal!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 23, 2014)

Now that is indeed a really cool mount.  I seriously believe that Chris Fortner is a genius with his skills, attention to details and creativity as such.

Thanks for sharing this beautiful mount with all of us.


----------



## antharper (Aug 23, 2014)

That is nice


----------



## Flaustin1 (Aug 24, 2014)

Fine mount.  You rarely see a good bobcat mount.


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 24, 2014)

That will cover a wall nicely!  Congratulations!


----------



## lightningstrike13 (Aug 24, 2014)

Best cat mount I have ever seen....GREAT work !!!!


----------



## riskyb (Aug 27, 2014)

Awesome mount Chris is very good at what he does


----------



## DSGB (Sep 4, 2014)

Flaustin1 said:


> Fine mount.  You rarely see a good bobcat mount.



Yep. Most can't get the eyes to look right. This one is awesome!


----------



## Triggerfinger_4 (Sep 7, 2014)

When did you get this one Ben? Looks great!


----------



## MFOSTER (Sep 14, 2014)

Looks great


----------



## fullstrut (Sep 14, 2014)

Awesome mount. Chris is a master at his craft.


----------

